# [SOLVED] Do I need to reactivate after HDD&gt;SSD migration?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm currently planning on upgrading my PC with new mainboard and SSD, and I really don't want to reinstall everything, so I think I'm going to use SSD migration tool to save my time.

Does it require reactivation or can I just use windows normally after migration?

And I have one more question, if my hdd is set MBR, does SSD have to be MBR too for migration?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

Your installing a new type of motherboard and SDD?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

if your installing a new motherboard you will have to do a repair installation of windows but only if you have a retail vversion, if you have an oem version you will have to purchase windows again.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

I have windows 8 pro license via upgrade from 7. I don't think activation itself would be an issue.

I'm installing a new motherboard(my current board doesn't support SATA3, so I'm buying one that does so), but it's still AMD board that I'm currently using.

And about that repair installation... do I need to reinstall everything even if I use migration tool after that or the programs just stay?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

Using a new motherboard will require a reinstall of Windows since you need new drivers.


----------



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

That's a shame. Then what's the point of migration tool then? Anyway thanks for answers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Do I need to reactivate after HDD>SSD migration?*

If you weren't upgrading the motherboard then the migration software would work just fine.


----------

